# I just got raided by my local police....ama?



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (Apr 16, 2019)

I honestly just want to talk to some funny people. This isn't a good day


----------



## Gordon Cole (Apr 16, 2019)

Well, the obvious:

Proof?


----------



## Y2K Baby (Apr 16, 2019)

Why post here


----------



## janekop (Apr 16, 2019)

Perhaps it had something to do with the drugs you advertise on your Instagram?





Very edgy bro.







I'm really interested in the backstory - what do you think the Kiwi Farms is?


----------



## nagant 1895 (Apr 16, 2019)

what were they looking for and what did they find?


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (Apr 16, 2019)

Sexy Times Hitler said:


> Well, the obvious:
> 
> Proof?



Here


----------



## Y2K Baby (Apr 16, 2019)

thermocline said:


> Perhaps it had something to do with the drugs you advertise on your Instagram?
> 
> View attachment 727474
> Very edgy bro.
> ...





lilrosebush666 said:


> HereView attachment 727488


Lol. Idiot.


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (Apr 16, 2019)

thermocline said:


> Perhaps it had something to do with the drugs you advertise on your Instagram?
> 
> View attachment 727474
> Very edgy bro.
> ...


This is good. And I know what y'all are. I wouldn't be here. Also I'm a public figure so my address and such aren't available. They weren't here for me tho.



Tard Baby said:


> Lol. Idiot.


It would be dumb but, I'm still typing so clearly it wasn't for me



nagant 1895 said:


> what were they looking for and what did they find?


Drugs and a lot of drugs. Shit was wild. But I didn't go for the "muh skin color" card so I'm alive still


----------



## fishmonger (Apr 16, 2019)

Did they find the hard drive full of cheese pizza? Or did you microwave that just in time before the party van showed up?


----------



## janekop (Apr 16, 2019)

Ok, Mehki Martin-Blocker. You graduated from Franklin High School in 2017, living in Somerset NJ, yeah? Still not sure why you posted about this on the Kiwi Farms. Dipshit.


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (Apr 16, 2019)

fishmonger said:


> Did they find the hard drive full of cheesd pizza? Or did you microwave that just in time before the party van showed up?


Got off work, took a taxi, 8 cops around my house and I had weed on me......could've ran but smh



thermocline said:


> Ok, Mekhi Martin-Blocker. You graduated from Franklin High School in 2017, living in Somerset NJ, yeah? Still not sure why you posted about this on the Kiwi Farms. Dipshit.


Nope moved. Facebook isn't updated. But my name is a great start.
Try work and former schools.



thermocline said:


> Ok, Mekhi Martin-Blocker. You graduated from Franklin High School in 2017, living in Somerset NJ, yeah? Still not sure why you posted about this on the Kiwi Farms. Dipshit.


Also its "Mehki"


----------



## nagant 1895 (Apr 16, 2019)

lilrosebush666 said:


> Got off work, took a taxi, 8 cops around my house and I got weed on me......could've ran but smh


are you high right now?


----------



## Techpriest (Apr 16, 2019)

Why are you even telling us this shit lol


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (Apr 16, 2019)

lilrosebush666 said:


> Also its "Mehki"



I feel at home here. I just wanted a dox to see if you guys are the real thing. 4Chan always bans my ip when I try....



nagant 1895 said:


> are you high right now?


............no........



Techpriest said:


> Why are you even telling us this shit lol


Why not?


----------



## Remove Goat (Apr 16, 2019)

How many cocks do you think will be forced up your ass when you go to prison


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (Apr 16, 2019)

Remove Goat said:


> How many cocks do you think will be forced up your ass when you go to prison


1
Then once I kill him, I will build a booty empire. Where ALL BOOTY IS FOR THE PEOPLE, RAPED BY THE PEOPLE.


----------



## CIA Nigger (Apr 16, 2019)

Do you test your crack to sell the best crack?


----------



## janekop (Apr 16, 2019)

lilrosebush666 said:


> 1
> Then once I kill him, I will build a booty empire. Where ALL BOOTY IS FOR THE PEOPLE, RAPED BY THE PEOPLE.



I think you'll fit in just fine here.


----------



## SJ 485 (Apr 16, 2019)

lol niggers


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (Apr 16, 2019)

CIA Nigger said:


> Do you test your crack to sell the best crack?


Lmao legal even jokingly answering this might look bad but 

Nah what I like to do is burn it like incense. I GET FUCKING ZOOOOOOTED YOOOOOOOO



thermocline said:


> I think you'll fit in just fine here.


I know ? I'm scared of what ill be come. (I actually sent this in too lmaoooo)






Visitor said:


> lol niggers


Ikr so crazy lmao


----------



## Recoil (Apr 16, 2019)

lilrosebush666 said:


> Why not?


It's explicitly against the TOS.
There's a LOT of stuff I would love to talk about, but that would corrupt the purity of KF discourse.


----------



## dopy (Apr 16, 2019)

are you also begging to get doxxed on the same day you got swatted or what pham


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (Apr 16, 2019)

Recon said:


> It's explicitly against the TOS.
> There's a LOT of stuff I would love to talk about, but that would corrupt the purity of KF discourse.


But...but....MUH GENERAL DISCUSSIONS


----------



## Miss Misery (Apr 16, 2019)

Okay at first I was like oh no wyd but it appears you're well aware so uh...godspeed and good luck? ?


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (Apr 16, 2019)

dopy said:


> are you also begging to get doxxed on the same day you got swatted or what pham


My address isn't available anywhere,nor is my personal phone number lol.  Hardly a dox. Also I have a Google page with my screen name. E A S Y B A I T



The Ghost of ODB said:


> Okay at first I was like oh no wyd but it appears you're well aware so uh...godspeed and good luck? ?


Haha yea. Weird to be a "street nigger" and know what 4chan and how Jim is our boomer and savor. Not an old fag, just a research fag


----------



## Failure_Personified (Apr 16, 2019)

The Ghost of ODB said:


> Okay at first I was like oh no wyd but it appears you're well aware so uh...godspeed and good luck? ?


sounds like luck was on his side if he didn't get busted lol

@lilrosebush666 I kind of cringe at your username I gotta say, full disclosure 0_0


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (Apr 16, 2019)

Failure_Personified said:


> sounds like luck was on his side if he didn't get busted lol
> 
> @lilrosebush666 I kind of cringe at your username I gotta say, full disclosure 0_0


I literally had just gotten off work and picked that up. Shit was planned (it was a fucking STING) Lol


----------



## SJ 485 (Apr 16, 2019)

lilrosebush666 said:


> Haha yea. Weird to be a "street nigger" and know what 4chan and how Jim is our boomer and savor. Not an old fag, just a research fag


You're trying too hard now
this is "how do you do fellow kids"-tier


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (Apr 16, 2019)

Visitor said:


> You're trying too hard now
> this is "how do you do fellow kids"-tier


I can't think what to say and what not to say, so its coming out try hard


----------



## The Fool (Apr 16, 2019)

lilrosebush666 said:


> My address isn't available anywhere,nor is my personal phone number lol.  Hardly a dox. Also I have a Google page with my screen name. E A S Y B A I T



You realize every single person here who has said "it's okay I can't get doxed" has in fact gotten doxed right?

You know the reason we don't condone members getting doxed or doxing themselves is because this website is being watched by insane trannies trying to find anything on any of us so they can ruin our lives, right?
We aren't the threat here. There are going to be people looking for your address to call the cops on you and none of those people are members here.


----------



## Remove Goat (Apr 16, 2019)

lilrosebush666 said:


> 1
> Then once I kill him, I will build a booty empire. Where ALL BOOTY IS FOR THE PEOPLE, RAPED BY THE PEOPLE.


Welcome to the farms, now get to picking


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (Apr 16, 2019)

The Fool said:


> You realize every single person here who has said "it's okay I can't get doxed" has in fact gotten doxed right?
> 
> You know the reason we don't condone members getting doxed or doxing themselves is because this website is being watched by insane trannies trying to find anything on any of us so they can ruin our lives, right?
> We aren't the threat here. There are going to be people looking for your address to call the cops on you and none of those people are members here.


Oh yes. The tranniess. No real threat. I don't troll often. .....idk how to do it long term with pay off.

And the cops know my house now so.....and we we're just raided..... I would wait like a month and a half then swat



Remove Goat said:


> Welcome to the farms, now get to picking


Where the cotton nigga?


----------



## The Fool (Apr 16, 2019)

lilrosebush666 said:


> Oh yes. The tranniess. No real threat. I don't troll often. .....idk how to do it long term with pay off.



You're acting like they'll actually judge your character and ignoring the fact they act like feral wolves and you posting here is equivalent to covering yourself in steak sauce.


----------



## Recoil (Apr 16, 2019)

The Fool said:


> You know the reason we don't condone members getting doxed or doxing themselves is because this website is being watched by insane trannies trying to find anything on any of us so they can ruin our lives, right?
> We aren't the threat here. There are going to be people looking for your address to call the cops on you and none of those people are members here.


Not to mention, if we allowed self posting to go on undiscouraged we'd end up with personality cults, which would lead to cows of our own making. We endeavor to stare into the abyss without falling into the rabbit hole. We can't do that in the long term if mods allow posts like the OP.


----------



## Cake Farts (Apr 16, 2019)

Are you one of those people that get off to being doxed and exposed by randos online?


----------



## Wendy Carter (Apr 16, 2019)

I think you got the wrong web address. If you want to be "le epic /ourguy/ nigger", you should go to 4chan instead, but they will not be as kind as Kiwi Farms is. You will be set for pizzas, though.

Edit: everybody who has 'lil' in their nickname is a faggot.


----------



## The Fool (Apr 16, 2019)

Wendy_Carter said:


> I think you got the wrong web address. If you want to be "le epic /ourguy/ nigger", you should go to 4chan instead, but they will not be as kind as Kiwi Farms is. You will be set for pizzas, though.
> 
> Edit: everybody who has 'lil' in their nickname is a faggot.



I'll accept him if he's a circumcised pedophile


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (Apr 16, 2019)

The Fool said:


> You're acting like they'll actually judge your character and ignoring the fact they act like feral wolves and you posting here is equivalent to covering yourself in steak sauce.


And damn am I delicious



Recon said:


> Not to mention, if we allowed self posting to go on undiscouraged we'd end up with personality cults, which would lead to cows of our own making. We endeavor to stare into the abyss without falling into the rabbit hole. We can't do that in the long term if mods allow posts like the OP.


Nah I'm just a research fag. I just wanted to make a post because, its been an insane day. Something out of a fucking shirty cop show.....plus the annoying young cop tryna joke around the whole time.


----------



## The Fool (Apr 16, 2019)

Apologize for double and triple posting.


----------



## Recoil (Apr 16, 2019)

lilrosebush666 said:


> Nah I'm just a research fag. I just wanted to make a post because, its been an insane day. Something out of a fucking shirty cop show.....plus the annoying young cop tryna joke around the whole time.


Then do it on a chan forum, man. Posts don't 404 here.


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (Apr 16, 2019)

Cake Farts said:


> Are you one of those people that get off to being doxed and exposed by randos online?


No. Before I tried to remain anon as must as possible but I get bored and sometimes hop in a cancerous discord and per say....fling myself to the wolves. Shit is funny as fuck. Sometimes self motivating, but mostly cancer. Its humbling I guess



Wendy_Carter said:


> I think you got the wrong web address. If you want to be "le epic /ourguy/ nigger", you should go to 4chan instead, but they will not be as kind as Kiwi Farms is. You will be set for pizzas, though.
> 
> Edit: everybody who has 'lil' in their nickname is a faggot.


Lol true. I also got a soundcloud butttttt nah that's too much



The Fool said:


> I'll accept him if he's a circumcised pedophile


Nah had to stop watching hentai because the lolis started making me feel dirty


----------



## Cake Farts (Apr 16, 2019)

lilrosebush666 said:


> Nah had to stop watching hentai because the lolis started making me feel dirty


Tell us more about your porn preferences


----------



## The Flawless Gazelles (Apr 16, 2019)

Don't drop the soap


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (Apr 16, 2019)

The Fool said:


> Apologize for double and triple posting.


I COMMIT SEPPUKU AS PENTENCE FOR MY CRIMES


----------



## OhGoy (Apr 16, 2019)

i'm sick and tired of seeing so much cuckold porn

i just want to pop into pornhub and watch some vanilla stuff without being flooded with scenes of women and their bulls


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Apr 16, 2019)

This is a historic thread. I don't think we've ever had anybody directly apply to be a Lolcow before, let alone get rejected for the role.


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (Apr 16, 2019)

Cake Farts said:


> Tell us more about your porn preferences


On a good day? BBW Asians but mid size is cute too. Over 2 flaps is too much ya feel?.
Latinas( most the good masturbation videos)
And random some days. Use hentai manga sites, sex stories, some girls face, etc. I like to switch it up



LazarusOwenhart said:


> This is a historic thread. I don't think we've ever had anybody directly apply to be a Lolcow before, let alone get rejected for the role.


Lol what happens HAPPENS. But ill just lurk after this. Might come back on my birthday with a post if I'm still alive or not famous irl haha??



OhGoy said:


> i'm sick and tired of seeing so much cuckold porn
> 
> i just want to pop into pornhub and watch some vanilla stuff without being flooded with scenes of women and their bulls


This is a beautiful thought.


----------



## OhGoy (Apr 16, 2019)

lilrosebush666 said:


> On a good day? BBW Asians but mid size is cute too. Over 2 flaps is too much ya feel?.
> And random some days. Use hentai manga sites, sex stories, some girls face, etc. I like to switch it up


i didn't know etika browsed kiwifarms


----------



## dingle (Apr 16, 2019)

that weed on your insta looks like some nasty regs LOL


----------



## Cake Farts (Apr 16, 2019)

What are your thoughts on the sewer orgy scene from IT?


----------



## Miss Misery (Apr 16, 2019)

Tangentially related, but isn't this a FERPA violation and also some really poor data security?

https://www.franklinboe.org/cms/lib...0/CONERLY_ROAD_Grd_03_All_Sections_Roster.pdf


----------



## Wendy Carter (Apr 16, 2019)

What is your opinion on the nation of Israel?


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (Apr 16, 2019)

OhGoy said:


> i didn't know etika browsed kiwifarms


Lmao we look nothing alike. I'm more manly. He gets no puss puss I SPIT ON HIM (spit n)oises


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 16, 2019)

Do you like Huey Lewis and the News?


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (Apr 16, 2019)

The Ghost of ODB said:


> Tangentially related, but isn't this a FERPA violation and also some really poor data security?
> 
> https://www.franklinboe.org/cms/lib...0/CONERLY_ROAD_Grd_03_All_Sections_Roster.pdf


I really don't wanna click that but my past doesn't bother me. With that in mind, continue


----------



## Wendy Carter (Apr 16, 2019)

The Ghost of ODB said:


> Tangentially related, but isn't this a FERPA violation and also some really poor data security?
> 
> https://www.franklinboe.org/cms/lib...0/CONERLY_ROAD_Grd_03_All_Sections_Roster.pdf





Lol


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (Apr 16, 2019)

Cake Farts said:


> What are your thoughts on the sewer orgy scene from IT?


The book? Meh the movie? Meh



AnOminous said:


> Do you like Huey Lewis and the News?


Never listened. Put me on hoe



Wendy_Carter said:


> View attachment 727576
> Lol


Bruhhhh lmao I started giggling like an idiot when I saw this


----------



## JULAY (Apr 16, 2019)

lilrosebush666 said:


> I honestly just want to talk to some funny people. This isn't a good day


You are going to go to jail, my negro friend.


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (Apr 16, 2019)

Wendy_Carter said:


> What is your opinion on the nation of Israel?


I only can about American politics at the moment but I'm thinking about a degree in political journalism. I want logic with my news, not emotionally manipulating dribble.


----------



## LofaSofa (Apr 16, 2019)

i wish my dad wouldnt beat me so much


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (Apr 16, 2019)

I pray I beat this 


JULAY said:


> You are going to go to jail, my negro friend.


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Apr 16, 2019)

What kind of anime do you like my fellow niggo?


----------



## wateryketchup (Apr 16, 2019)

Well there goes the website


----------



## Miss Misery (Apr 16, 2019)

lilrosebush666 said:


> I really don't wanna click that but my past doesn't bother me. With that in mind, continue


Oh it's just some standardized testing results from your third grade class  (don't worry, you did fine) but that's private information mandated by federal law (FERPA) and the Franklin Board of Education shouldn't have it accessible online. Just saying.


----------



## JULAY (Apr 16, 2019)

lilrosebush666 said:


> I pray I beat this


What charges and what state? Understand if you don't want to get into that, but I might be able to offer you some advice.


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (Apr 16, 2019)

It does work to had the dad there in the first place. Asian culture has some extreme ideas on discipline; I think Americans should take notes.


LofaSofa said:


> i wish my dad wouldnt beat me so much


----------



## Draza (Apr 16, 2019)

Hey mang, you dindu nuffin.


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (Apr 16, 2019)

Yea my scores dropped off after that. I went to schools that didn't teach the general ed. I need to perform well. My own fault. I was an angry kid


The Ghost of ODB said:


> Oh it's just some standardized testing results from your third grade class  (don't worry, you did fine) but that's private information mandated by federal law (FERPA) and the Franklin Board of Education shouldn't have it accessible online. Just saying.


----------



## Wendy Carter (Apr 16, 2019)

lilrosebush666 said:


> I only can about American politics at the moment but I'm thinking about a degree in political journalism. I want logic with my news, not emotionally manipulating dribble.


Here on Kiwi Farms we love and respect the nation of Israel and praise Yahuwah. Are you avoiding the question because you are a palestinian spy sent to gather intel?


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (Apr 16, 2019)

JULAY said:


> What charges and what state? Understand if you don't want to get into that, but I might be able to offer you some advice.


Haha no thanks. I read into the laws before and after all this. I read a lot of random shit. I fall down a lot of rabbit holes


----------



## dingle (Apr 16, 2019)

I, for one, stand behind our friend lilrosebush666


----------



## Just A Butt (Apr 16, 2019)

What's your middle name?  Q is an unusual letter


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (Apr 16, 2019)

Wendy_Carter said:


> Here on Kiwi Farms we love and respect the nation of Israel and praise Yahuwah. Are you avoiding the question because you are a palestinian spy sent to gather intel?


I.....I cannot say brother.....but if I may? Meme siiiirrr


----------



## Lunete (Apr 16, 2019)

You're black, police raids should be pretty routine.


----------



## Wendy Carter (Apr 16, 2019)

Just A Butt said:


> What's your middle name?  Q is an unusual letter


Qanon.


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (Apr 16, 2019)

Just A Butt said:


> What's your middle name?  Q is an unusual letter


Lmao some dumb gorilla noise.



Lunete said:


> You're black, police raids should be pretty routine.


This



dingle said:


> I, for one, stand behind our friend lilrosebush666


May the gods bless you?


----------



## Just A Butt (Apr 16, 2019)

Are you double/triple posting on purpose at this point?  

I refuse to believe you don't know how to edit


----------



## dingle (Apr 16, 2019)

Just A Butt said:


> Are you double/triple posting on purpose at this point?
> 
> I refuse to believe you don't know how to edit


editing is for cowards


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (Apr 16, 2019)

Just A Butt said:


> Are you double/triple posting on purpose at this point?
> 
> I refuse to believe you don't know how to edit


Ohh I didn't know that's how you guys posted here


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Apr 16, 2019)

thermocline said:


> Very edgy bro.


Idk if it was me but that reads like 
*23 N LAWRENCE AVE SOMERSET NJ*


----------



## JULAY (Apr 16, 2019)

lilrosebush666 said:


> Haha no thanks. I read into the laws before and after all this. I read a lot of random shit. I fall down a lot of rabbit holes


Well, I hope you enjoy being sodomized by your fellow negroes and Aryan Brotherhood types. Have fun!


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (Apr 16, 2019)

hood LOLCOW said:


> Idk if it was me but that reads like
> *23 N LAWRENCE AVE SOMERSET NJ*


Lmao but you forget that I moved. Now that maybe the address on there but that's not my house.


----------



## Just A Butt (Apr 16, 2019)

lilrosebush666 said:


> Lol true. I also got a soundcloud butttttt nah that's too much



https://soundcloud.com/lilrose_bush/imight 

Apologize for that track.


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (Apr 16, 2019)

Just A Butt said:


> https://soundcloud.com/lilrose_bush/imight
> 
> Apologize for that track.


Never. Its art. And not fucking mumble rap.

If you only could see the money those sweet sweet plays give me ?? I nutttttttttt





Nicely done....I paid for this with love in my heart


----------



## Yellow Shirt Guy (Apr 16, 2019)

That's enough internet for me tonight.


----------



## Lunete (Apr 16, 2019)

dank ass pizza bruh


----------



## The Crow (Apr 16, 2019)

@lilrosebush666 You know, you're probably going to end up regretting this later on in life after you inevitably get halah'd here.


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (Apr 16, 2019)

The Crow said:


> You know, you're probably going to end up regretting this later on in life after you inevitably get halah'd here.


Yea but cOnTeXt matters. Also, I'm black. These sjws would suck my boot heels if it meant I felt included.


----------



## Wendy Carter (Apr 16, 2019)

lilrosebush666 said:


> Yea but cOnTeXt matters. Also, I'm black. These sjws would suck my boot heels if it meant I felt included.


Blacks are no longer at the top of wokeness pyramid now. That black woman who was a head of AI ethics in Google was fired after she said something that goes against the grain. MtF trannies is where the wokeness at now, so you better dust off those makeup applying skills.


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (Apr 16, 2019)

Wendy_Carter said:


> Blacks are no longer at the top of wokeness pyramid now. That black woman who was a head of AI ethics in Google was fired after she said something that goes against the grain. MtF trannies is where the wokeness at now, so you better dust off those makeup applying skills.


Now that's something that will NEVER happen.


----------



## lolwut (Apr 16, 2019)

The Fool said:


> You realize every single person here who has said "it's okay I can't get doxed" has in fact gotten doxed right?
> 
> You know the reason we don't condone members getting doxed or doxing themselves is because this website is being watched by insane trannies trying to find anything on any of us so they can ruin our lives, right?
> We aren't the threat here. There are going to be people looking for your address to call the cops on you and none of those people are members here.


It's less the troons and more that the Anglo Menace will try to ruin the lives of people associated with kiwis. He's knows we're too big of loser NEETs to go after directly. Much more effective for Vordrak to smear all your relatives as pedophiles, instead.



LazarusOwenhart said:


> This is a historic thread. I don't think we've ever had anybody directly apply to be a Lolcow before, let alone get rejected for the role.


Nah, it's happened plenty of times over the years. It's just that they all tend to get boring after a short while then the mods ban them and we all move on and forget they ever existed. This one will fade from memory once the sickle cell does it's work.


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (Apr 16, 2019)

lolwut said:


> It's less the troons and more that the Anglo Menace will try to ruin the lives of people associated with kiwis. He's knows we're too big of loser NEETs to go after directly. Much more effective for Vordrak to smear all your relatives as pedophiles, instead.
> 
> 
> Nah, it's happened plenty of times over the years. It's just that they all tend to get boring after a short while then the mods ban them and we all move on and forget they ever existed. This one will fade from memory once the sickle cell does it's work.


Lmao I agree about the fade away part....found a lump under my right nipple last night


----------



## The Crow (Apr 16, 2019)

Wendy_Carter said:


> MtF trannies is where the wokeness at now, so you better dust off those makeup applying skills.



No wonder why so many lolcows are becoming trannies nowadays.


----------



## Bob's Vagene (Apr 16, 2019)

What in the nigger is going on here?

I want pizza now.


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (Apr 16, 2019)

RavenCrow said:


> What in the nigger is going on here?
> 
> I want pizza now.


Ikr 

It was delish


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Apr 16, 2019)

When did you first realize that you were sexually attracted to children?


----------



## Mr. A. L. Mao (Apr 16, 2019)

N


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (Apr 16, 2019)

Doc Cassidy said:


> When did you first realize that you were sexually attracted to children?


Androgynous women? Yea. Kids? No



Mr. A. L. Mao said:


> N



N


----------



## Wendy Carter (Apr 16, 2019)

Mr. A. L. Mao said:


> N


I


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (Apr 16, 2019)

Wendy_Carter said:


> I


G


----------



## Mr. A. L. Mao (Apr 16, 2019)

lilrosebush666 said:


> G


G


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (Apr 16, 2019)

Mr. A. L. Mao said:


> G


E


----------



## Wendy Carter (Apr 16, 2019)

lilrosebush666 said:


> E


R


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Apr 16, 2019)

Fuck off


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (Apr 16, 2019)

Wendy_Carter said:


> R


The cycle has been complete. The ritual begins.



A Welsh Cake said:


> Fuck off


Haha no


----------



## Samoyed (Apr 16, 2019)

lilrosebush666 said:


> My address isn't available anywhere,nor is my personal phone number lol. Hardly a dox. Also I have a Google page with my screen name. E A S Y B A I T


Well, this won't bite you in the back later mehki.


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (Apr 16, 2019)

Kurtains said:


> Well, this won't bite you in the back later mehki.


Depends on career path.


----------



## Plaguemine (Apr 16, 2019)

Man sounds like really need some dna (Dick n attention) so they came here basically doing the equivalent to going on twitter and saying "I jus got errested, roast me"

Oh well, I guess what ever is fun for you??


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (Apr 16, 2019)

Plaguemine said:


> Man sounds like really need some dna (Dick n attention) so they came here basically doing the equivalent to going on twitter and saying "I jus got errested, roast me"
> 
> Oh well, I guess what ever is fun for you??


Yea but Twitter you get consoled and sometimes compensated. 

Im all for that pna(pussy and attention) but I rather come here and be told how retarded I am.


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Apr 16, 2019)

We are reaching levels of 'tism that shouldn't be possible.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Apr 16, 2019)

What is this autistic shit? Fuck off @lilrosebush666.


----------



## nippleonbonerfart (Apr 16, 2019)

Post more of your amazing soundcloud raps.


----------



## Plaguemine (Apr 16, 2019)

lilrosebush666 said:


> Yea but Twitter you get consoled and sometimes compensated.
> 
> Im all for that pna(pussy and attention) but I rather come here and be told how exceptional I am.


Probably wouldn't know what to do with it once you got it.
Got anymore cool pics of you having knifes in some cards or maybe something cool like a dart board


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (Apr 16, 2019)

nippleonbonerfart said:


> Post more of your amazing soundcloud raps.











						$HROOMS Prod. Level
					

i rather be high then give a fuck.  Follow us on Instagram and Spotify  @lilrosebush @antoniosp98




					www.soundcloud.com
				






Plaguemine said:


> Probably wouldn't know what to do with it once you got it.
> Got anymore cool pics of you having knifes in some cards or maybe something cool like a dart board


Lmao. To do anything without the vague idea about the attention you'll get is something people don't do. I just didn't care if the thread lived or died. The interaction is calming but its just a distraction to stop shock from kicking in. 

As for the knife lmao, meant to be edgy, idk what else the situation called for



EurocopterTigre said:


> What is this autistic shit? Fuck off @lilrosebush666.


Nah ill be lurking here from now on

I honestly thought this thread was getting nuked. 



Clockwork_PurBle said:


> We are reaching levels of 'tism that shouldn't be possible.


----------



## killuminati (Apr 16, 2019)

Have you never heard the Ten Crack Commandments? Never sell no crack where you rest at. It's textbook shit fam.


----------



## Begemot (Apr 16, 2019)

What is your view of black Supremacists like 30-inch Joe who try to molest white men for 'racial justice'?


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (Apr 16, 2019)

lilrosebush666 said:


> I honestly thought this thread was getting nuked.





killuminati said:


> Have you never heard the Ten Crack Commandments? Never sell no crack where you rest at. It's textbook shit fam.


I have no knowledge of sales made at any location(s)

And yea, noted


----------



## Gustav Schuchardt (Apr 16, 2019)

WAKANDA my brother!

Why are you posting here? They allow White Devils, vile creations of Yakub, here!


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (Apr 16, 2019)

chekovia said:


> What is your view of black Supremacists like 30-inch Joe who try to molest white men for 'racial justice'?


Should be charged with the same hate crime/crimes. What would even be the defense? "hE a CrAcKeR, sO iT nOt A hAtE cRiMe" smh take race out of it and the crime is still a few felonies.



Gustav Schuchardt said:


> WAKANDA my brother!
> 
> Why are you posting here? They allow White Devils, vile creations of Yakub, here!


Black panther was a dog whistle that worked out perfectly. People were having whole potluck dinners in theaters, and talking about "white people don't come to the theaters on these days" 

The roles are reversing and I think civil war will be upon us soon


----------



## Begemot (Apr 16, 2019)

What do you think of Soundcloud rap like 6ix9ine?


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (Apr 16, 2019)

chekovia said:


> What do you think of Soundcloud rap like 6ix9ine?


If you want tbh? 
Smart. I wouldnt do what he did but he saved himself. Idk for how long but he's fucked if he ever becomes poor again or want to collab with anyone in his music bracket. All this rapper shit is just strings pulled by a label. That's why I love making and selling it.* It's just business*


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Apr 16, 2019)

lilrosebush666 said:


> My address isn't available anywhere,nor is my personal phone number lol.  Hardly a dox. Also I have a Google page with my screen name. E A S Y B A I T



God forgive him, for he knows not what he does.


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (Apr 16, 2019)

Clockwork_PurBle said:


> God forgive him, for he knows not what he does.


That pizza had me shook. You guys work fast lmao


----------



## 2.D. (Apr 16, 2019)

do you have a small brain cus your skull is insanely thick, or is it just small regardless of your skull


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (Apr 16, 2019)

Notan Alte said:


> do you have a small brain cus your skull is insanely thick, or is it just small regardless of your skull


I am an intp
Muh big brain is big


----------



## nippleonbonerfart (Apr 16, 2019)

How many women have you had consentual sex with?


----------



## Kirito (Apr 16, 2019)

At first they always say 


lilrosebush666 said:


> Lmao but you forget that I moved. Now that maybe the address on there but that's not my house.



But then it's always 


lilrosebush666 said:


> That pizza had me shook. You guys work fast lmao




Every fucking time


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (Apr 16, 2019)

nippleonbonerfart said:


> How many women have you had consentual sex with?


13 
Soon to be 14



big bad fish said:


> At first they always say
> 
> 
> But then it's always
> ...


Good work if you are still watching the thread. Too bad it was a small ?


----------



## nippleonbonerfart (Apr 16, 2019)

lilrosebush666 said:


> 13
> Soon to be 14



How many of them do you call back?


----------



## Kirito (Apr 16, 2019)

lilrosebush666 said:


> Good work if you are still watching the thread. Too bad it was a small ?


You know you can order your own pizza. Dominos doesnt care if it's a burner phone.


----------



## Samoyed (Apr 16, 2019)

what song do you guys want him to make? Write the song title down below


----------



## KotatsuApe (Apr 16, 2019)

lilrosebush666 said:


> 13
> Soon to be 14


How much did they cost?


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (Apr 16, 2019)

nippleonbonerfart said:


> How many of them do you call back?


Depends.
I get bored. I throw myself into a relationship and usually its great sexually but terrible emotionally.



Kurtains said:


> View attachment 727850
> what song do you guys want him to make? Write the song title down below


 don't make me a lulcow. The attention isn't wanted



KotatsuApe said:


> How much did they cost?


Bout a buck fify



big bad fish said:


> You know you can order your own pizza. Dominos doesnt care if it's a burner phone.


Yea but I wasn't hungry after ya know....getting my house ran through.


----------



## nippleonbonerfart (Apr 16, 2019)

How many children do you have?


----------



## Kirito (Apr 16, 2019)

lilrosebush666 said:


> Yea but I wasn't hungry after ya know....getting my house ran through.


You're like a little baby. I've been raided so many times that I always know when it's going to happen so that me and the cops can share a pie or two before they go on their way.


----------



## Recoil (Apr 16, 2019)

Kurtains said:


> View attachment 727850
> what song do you guys want him to make? Write the song title down below


A story about a socially exceptional guy who can't get laid and undergoes the trooning. 
First verse is him as a lonely blackpilled virgin 
Second verse is him being convinced by a glitter mom. Someone like Rhys.
Third verse all the slimy shit he plans to do post-transition

Chorus should be written by consensus via kiwis and a group vote.


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (Apr 16, 2019)

0, no shame in wearing a condom


nippleonbonerfart said:


> How many children do you have?





big bad fish said:


> You're like a little baby. I've been raided so many times that I always know when it's going to happen so that me and the cops can share a pie or two before they go on their way.


I saw the signs. That's why I don't have a felony. Legally speaking, I had no clue with what's going on



Recon said:


> A story about a socially exceptional guy who can't get laid and undergoes the trooning.
> First verse is him as a lonely blackpilled virgin
> Second verse is him being convinced by a glitter mom. Someone like Rhys.
> Third verse all the slimy shit he plans to do post-transition
> ...


Will wait on that phone call


----------



## Recoil (Apr 16, 2019)

lilrosebush666 said:


> Will wait on that phone call


You play plug from your crib so you prolly was a preemie
you play thug on the web telling Kiwis 'you can't see me'

(You could slur Crib and Web just a little bit so the rhyme meets in the middle.)


----------



## nippleonbonerfart (Apr 16, 2019)

lilrosebush666 said:


> I saw the signs. That's why I don't have a felony. Legally speaking, I had no clue with what's going on



How did you avoid a felony?  What would you have been charged for?


----------



## 2.D. (Apr 16, 2019)

Fun fact: you can quote multiple posts in one post. Please start doing that.


----------



## KotatsuApe (Apr 16, 2019)

@lilrosebush666 why did you join the farms? Interested in some cow or just wanted to dick around with some spergs?



Notan Alte said:


> Fun fact: you can quote multiple posts in one post. Please start doing that.


Can't wait to see the face of the mod who'll have to merge all of that


----------



## Eryngium (Apr 16, 2019)

Dolphins are the niggers of the sea. They roam in huge pack when they move into territory they do not belong in. They pick on the weak, they pick on each other, but what they do best is rape, straight up RAPE everything. They will rape whales (PAWG of the sea), they will rape jelly fish, hell, they will even rape SHARKS, if their gang is large enough. Violent fuckers too, with or without the rape, yet they get away with it too.

They don't even speak fish, they never bothered to learn from the schools how to properly convey their feelings, so they just rape and blast their shitty sound wave (Sea equivalent to rap / trap music) shit from one end to the other so they can be all sneaky like, speaking in seabonics and shit so that the great white sharks don't understand them.

Fuckers should be glad that other fish do not have access to guns, or else they would light their asses up too.

Fun fact, did you know that dolphins make up only 15% of the Cetacean group, yet are responsible for 50% of the overall group death rate, and the overwhelming majority of the rape?

@lilrosebush666


----------



## Akran (Apr 16, 2019)

Kurtains said:


> View attachment 727850
> what song do you guys want him to make? Write the song title down below


A cover of Coon town by Johnny rebel seems fitting


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (Apr 16, 2019)

Recon said:


> You play plug from your crib so you prolly was a preemie
> you play thug on the web telling Kiwis 'you can't see me'
> 
> (You could slur Crib and Web just a little bit so the rhyme meets in the middle.)



Long dick bandit/drop/kick you/ into/ dreamy/scenery/ 

Shoot schooler/but still/ your average/loser/not virgin/but still/try and fail/red dead/like I was covered/period blood/no kiss and tell/show and tell/how many/bodies/can I stick/in the/wishing well



nippleonbonerfart said:


> How did you avoid a felony?  What would you have been charged for?


Idk. But definitely conspiracy and a a few federal offenses. But idk 

I had just gotten home from work


----------



## Just A Butt (Apr 16, 2019)

lilrosebush666 said:


> don't make me a lulcow. The attention isn't wanted





lilrosebush666 said:


> Long dick bandit/drop/kick you/ into/ dreamy/scenery/
> 
> Shoot schooler/but still/ your average/loser/not virgin/but still/try and fail/red dead/like I was covered/period blood/no kiss and tell/show and tell/how many/bodies/can I stick/in the/wishing well



Are you sure you don’t like the attention? Because it sure seems like you do.


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (Apr 16, 2019)

Eryngium said:


> Dolphins are the niggers of the sea. They roam in huge pack when they move into territory they do not belong in. They pick on the weak, they pick on each other, but what they do best is rape, straight up RAPE everything. They will rape whales (PAWG of the sea), they will rape jelly fish, hell, they will even rape SHARKS, if their gang is large enough. Violent fuckers too, with or without the rape, yet they get away with it too.
> 
> They don't even speak fish, they never bothered to learn from the schools how to properly convey their feelings, so they just rape and blast their shitty sound wave (Sea equivalent to rap / trap music) shit from one end to the other so they can be all sneaky like, speaking in seabonics and shit so that the great white sharks don't understand them.
> 
> ...


Lol I don't condone any actions I commit or would commit. I want to live as self destructive as possible without burning our, jailed for life, killed too early (before I make more than 1 million in a bank account and at least 500,000 in assets



Just A Butt said:


> Are you sure you don’t like the attention? Because it sure seems like you do.


I'm just adding to your verse. And seriously no. Some days yea and most nah. This is one of those "nah" moments


----------



## Eryngium (Apr 16, 2019)

lilrosebush666 said:


> Lol I don't condone any actions I commit or would commit. I want to live as self destructive as possible without burning our, jailed for life, killed too early (before I make more than 1 million in a bank account and at least 500,000 in assets


I was high on blow last night and I wrote this. I have deleted the original post, but fuck it here it is.

This is a REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY unpopular opinion. But I guess thats the point of This respones.

You might have seen the memes on the internet saying how gamers are the most oppressed group on the earth. And how they will “Rise Up”. On the surface this is a pretty stupid, and mostly nonsensical meme. But despite how ridiculous it might seem, there is a line of truth to the meme.

As how Google Dictionary defines “Oppression” is  “state of being subject to unjust treatment or control”, and “Minority” is, a “relatively small group of people, especially one commonly discriminated against in a community, society, or nation, differing from others in race, religion, language, or political persuasion”. Notice how both definitions do not specifically state that to be qualified as an oppressed minority, you have to be a person of color. Thus Gamers fit the status quota of an “Oppressed Minority”.

Despite the fact that half of Americans play Video Games, only 15% of them identify as Gamers. So boom. We've already established thoroughly that gamers are a minority.

But how are they oppressed? Well the most common form of oppression is low respect by society, political persecution, and constant media slander. When someome is deemed a "Gamer", usually in movies or tv shows they're characterized as absolute virgin fat losers who live with their mother. Why should this stereotype be any different than the Gang member African Man, the stingy big nosed Israelite, and the feminine Gay man? This portrayal of the gamer is so commonly used, the massed are fixated into thinking this is the definite characteristics of a "Gamer". Becoming eerily similar to how white people stereotyped black people to absolute oblivion in the 1930s-early 1960s.

As for political persecution and media slander, honestly what has not been said already? Politicians and big Media constantly blame video games, and in essence the gaming community as a whole for tragic school shooting massacres. While I'm not saying I condone tragic massacres, I Condemm it more than anything else. I certainly will not condone the generalization of a whole community just because of a few bad apples. In fact its gotten so bad, being addicted to video games is now considered a serious mental illness. Using that logic, then I say anyone who likes watching Marvel movies have a mental health problem. See how ridiculous and degrading that is?


----------



## Recoil (Apr 16, 2019)

I got a lot to teach you kid, you need to learn the game
You just a thot beseeching us to put you to the flame
we doxed and gotchu pizza now proceed to mock your name
Sad to think a nibba spittin tracks could have so little flame


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (Apr 16, 2019)

Eryngium said:


> I was high on blow last night and I wrote this. I have deleted the original post, but fuck it here it is.
> 
> This is a REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY unpopular opinion. But I guess thats the point of This respones.
> 
> ...


I don't want to read all this


----------



## Eryngium (Apr 16, 2019)

lilrosebush666 said:


> I don't what to read all this


If whites aren't the superior race, then why is cum white?

Think about it. The source of all being. The life-blood of the human race, the vital fluid we all depend on for sustenance...is white.

Does this not indicate that the greatest among us are those who were forged in cum, to the point that their skin was whitened?

Cum is not black or brown or yellow or blue, it is WHITE

And if white people are as virtuous as cum is delicious, then my allegiance is forever sworn to them.


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (Apr 16, 2019)

uh


Recon said:


> I got a lot to teach you kid, you need to learn the game
> You just a thot beseeching us to put you to the flame
> we doxed and gotchu pizza now proceed to mock your name
> Sad to think a nibba spittin tracks could have so little flame


Recon 
Stand down
I've got glass to break
Spy on me 
I have no shame
Jack be quick
This nigger slick
Still pull a 4-5 
To smack a bitch


----------



## Recoil (Apr 16, 2019)

I knew you were fucking high on some shit. 
I wanted to believe you were naturally exceptional, but my money was on booze.


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (Apr 16, 2019)

Recon said:


> I knew you were fucking high on some shit.
> I wanted to believe you were naturally exceptional, but my money was on booze.


Lmao is this a backhanded compliment?


----------



## Eryngium (Apr 16, 2019)

@lilrosebush666


Recon said:


> I knew you were fucking high on some shit.
> I wanted to believe you were naturally exceptional, but my money was on booze.


The writing and grammar seems a bit coherent for booze don't you think?
I was thinking there was some heavier stuff the cops missed.


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (Apr 16, 2019)

Eryngium said:


> @lilrosebush666
> 
> The writing and grammar seems a bit coherent for booze don't you think?
> I was thinking there was some heavier stuff the cops missed.


Lmao damn y'all analyzing my writing style?? 

I am in the right place ??


----------



## Eryngium (Apr 16, 2019)

lilrosebush666 said:


> Lmao damn y'all analyzing my writing style??
> 
> I am in the right place ??


Nice job, fucktard. You just messed with the wrong guy.

Right now, I'm a click away from using an SQL injection attack to gain access to the database of this website and gain your login credentials, as well as your IP address. I'll then proceed to leak your IP address onto my hacker forums, and then using an IP locator, I'll easily find your house and your name. With that I can access your social media accounts and proceed to ruin your life. You think I'm bluffing? You think that just because a bunch of 7 year old dipshits say they can "hack", but actually can't, that I can't either? Let me shatter that facade for you. Using my team of hackers, we can trace what websites you've visited and what keystrokes you've used, and with that, I can get into your parents' bank account. I can drain it and make you dirt poor. Have you ever felt what it's like to be homeless? Well, you're about to. I can also use cross-site scripting to redirect your web browser to one of my private sites, and download child porn onto your computer and get your parents locked up in prison. I'm your worst fucking nightmare, and I'm about to make you endure living Hell. I'm nowhere and everywhere at the same time. Have fun regretting your existence, shithead.


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (Apr 16, 2019)

Eryngium said:


> Nice job, fucktard. You just messed with the wrong guy.
> 
> Right now, I'm a click away from using an SQL injection attack to gain access to the database of this website and gain your login credentials, as well as your IP address. I'll then proceed to leak your IP address onto my hacker forums, and then using an IP locator, I'll easily find your house and your name. With that I can access your social media accounts and proceed to ruin your life. You think I'm bluffing? You think that just because a bunch of 7 year old dipshits say they can "hack", but actually can't, that I can't either? Let me shatter that facade for you. Using my team of hackers, we can trace what websites you've visited and what keystrokes you've used, and with that, I can get into your parents' bank account. I can drain it and make you dirt poor. Have you ever felt what it's like to be homeless? Well, you're about to. I can also use cross-site scripting to redirect your web browser to one of my private sites, and download child porn onto your computer and get your parents locked up in prison. I'm your worst fucking nightmare, and I'm about to make you endure living Hell. I'm nowhere and everywhere at the same time. Have fun regretting your existence, shithead.


Be gentle, Hacker-senpai


----------



## Eryngium (Apr 16, 2019)

lilrosebush666 said:


> Be gentle, Hacker-senpai


I reverse traced your IP adress, is this you?


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (Apr 16, 2019)

Eryngium said:


> I reverse traced your IP adress, is this you?


Lmao no


----------



## Just A Butt (Apr 16, 2019)

Are LO$ER, Antonio, and your brother different people? Or are they just different names for the same person?

ETA: If they are different people, do you think they will be suspicious that you’re the only one not in jail?


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (Apr 16, 2019)

Just A Butt said:


> Are LO$ER, Antonio, and your brother different people? Or are they just different names for the same person?
> 
> ETA: If they are different people, do you think they will be suspicious that you’re the only one not in jail?


Cannot involve others in my fun. 

Legally I cannot say anything


----------



## Begemot (Apr 16, 2019)

Hey, @lilrosebush666, got some lines for you, tell me what you think:

_Cops came to my place,  man, I thought it was a joke
put the police hoe on her knees cuz she tried to grab my coke
Pulled my big black dick out, then I ordered her to toke
Cuz all these white hoes just deserve to gag and choke
My dick makes them puke blood like a sacrificial goat
My dick makes them crazy and then they start to emote

So you can order pizza, homey, I don't fucking care
I'll  go and rape 6ix9ine then I'll cum buckets in your hair
cuz a baller like me will make you stop and stare
You just try to doxx me,  homey, I'm the fresh Prince of Bel Air_


----------



## Lifeguard Hermit (Apr 16, 2019)

> This is good. And I know what y'all are.


Ya got us.

Were all bored* ppl that laugh at retards like you.

*Bored:
"Stray cats that piss and shit everywhere" - Nool


----------



## Wallace (Apr 16, 2019)

Did someone from Reddit link to us or something? It's like Eternal September just hit.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Apr 16, 2019)

lilrosebush666 said:


> Lmao damn y'all analyzing my writing style??
> 
> I am in the right place ??



Well you clearly aren't in prison or an asylum so I am going to have to press X to doubt on this one


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (Apr 16, 2019)

chekovia said:


> Hey, @lilrosebush666, got some lines for you, tell me what you think:
> 
> _Cops came to my place,  man, I thought it was a joke
> put the police hoe on her knees cuz she tried to grab my coke
> ...


Lmao this is good. Needs proper pacing. Only a little bit of correction needed



LifeguardHermit said:


> Ya got us.
> 
> Were all bored* ppl that laugh at exceptional individuals like you.
> 
> ...


Lmao there must be some veiled meaning in not getting here

Nah no reddit


Wallace said:


> Did someone from Reddit link to us or something? It's like Eternal September just hit.





mindlessobserver said:


> Well you clearly aren't in prison or an asylum so I am going to have to press X to doubt on this one


Damn you're right. I gotta fuck a trap and pull unloaded guns on random stranger(btw anyone know how Andy's friend is doing


----------



## Kaede Did Nothing Wrong (Apr 16, 2019)

To the DA who submits this as evidence, include me in the screencap


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (Apr 16, 2019)

Kaede Did Nothing Wrong said:


> To the DA who submits this as evidence, include me in the screencap


Lmao also to that da agent, 

He's in on it ?


----------



## FlightOfTheBumbleBee (Apr 16, 2019)

This whole thing is probably fake, somehow.


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (Apr 16, 2019)

FlightOfTheBumbleBee said:


> This whole thing is probably fake, somehow.


I fucking wish


----------



## Lifeguard Hermit (Apr 16, 2019)

Kaede Did Nothing Wrong said:


> To the DA who submits this as evidence, include me in the screencap



Me3

OP still has dope. Raid him again


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (Apr 16, 2019)

LifeguardHermit said:


> Me3
> 
> OP still has dope. Raid him again


False


----------



## Just A Butt (Apr 16, 2019)

lilrosebush666 said:


> False



So you’re saying you already sold it? Smart move.


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (Apr 16, 2019)

Just A Butt said:


> So you’re saying you already sold it? Smart move.


??

Quick question, is jim fucking Brittney venti or just living with her? In the sargon "muh big brain idea" stream, he mentions it fast af. Timecode: 1:05:00. Videos title "jim vs sargon of Applebees....." he mentions a name "jade" I believe


----------



## Recoil (Apr 16, 2019)

Kaede Did Nothing Wrong said:


> To the DA who submits this as evidence, include me in the screencap



Let the record show that the defendant does NOT have bars, despite claiming to be a rapper.


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (Apr 16, 2019)

Recon said:


> Let the record show that the defendant does NOT have bars, despite claiming to be a rapper.


Lmao this is definitely false.


----------



## UE 558 (Apr 16, 2019)

Mods she rename him “niggercattle” in Terry’s honor


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (Apr 16, 2019)

purpleboy said:


> Mods she rename him “niggercattle” in Terry’s honor


Rip terry Davis....lmao ?


----------



## Recoil (Apr 16, 2019)

purpleboy said:


> Mods she rename him “niggercattle” in Terry’s honor


Terry weighs in on OP's lyricism:


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (Apr 16, 2019)

Recon said:


> Terry weighs in on OP's lyricism:


I really want to click but muh ip concerns


----------



## Recoil (Apr 16, 2019)

lilrosebush666 said:


> I really want to click but muh ip concerns


Look at you, nigh on a beast of the field yet here you are, treading a measure with the gods. Cease this dithering! Take the plunge! Throw yourself to the wolves!


----------



## Pansexual doorknob (Apr 16, 2019)

Did they come through the roof?


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (Apr 16, 2019)

Recon said:


> Look at you, nigh on a beast of the field yet here you are, treading a measure with the gods. Cease this dithering! Take the plunge! Throw yourself to the wolves!


Doth wolves love their meal or does sighs of relief ring thru the air?



Pansexual doorknob said:


> Did they come through the roof?


Front back window


----------



## Lifeguard Hermit (Apr 16, 2019)

lilrosebush666 said:


> I really want to click but muh ip concerns



We already called your district and gave dispatch your handle


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (Apr 16, 2019)

LifeguardHermit said:


> We already called your district and gave dispatch your handle


Which is better for suicide?
Knife or blunt force trauma. I don't what to be saved or retarded for the rest of my lifespan?


----------



## Just A Butt (Apr 16, 2019)

lilrosebush666 said:


> Which is better for suicide?
> Knife or blunt force trauma. I don't what to be saved or exceptional so?



Bleach.


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (Apr 16, 2019)

Just A Butt said:


> Bleach.


Lmao yea right. I would love to risk a tube in my throat and the inability to eat solid food ever again.


----------



## 2.D. (Apr 16, 2019)

lilrosebush666 said:


> Which is better for suicide?
> Knife or blunt force trauma. I don't what to be saved or exceptional for the rest of my lifespan?


do a flip faggot


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (Apr 16, 2019)

Which one of you big brains locked my bank account tryna open it? Lmaoooo



Notan Alte said:


> do a flip faggot


So what did he mean by this?


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Apr 17, 2019)

Jesus, you're still here?


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (Apr 17, 2019)

EurocopterTigre said:


> Jesus, you're still here?


Are the replies still coming in? Also I'm waiting on a thread nuke or no reply after a day.


----------



## Just A Butt (Apr 17, 2019)

lilrosebush666 said:


> Are the replies still coming in? Also I'm waiting on a thread nuke or no reply after a day.



You could just log out. 

But that’s unlikely.


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (Apr 17, 2019)

Just A Butt said:


> You could just log out.
> 
> But that’s unlikely.


Lmao and not read the hours of insane but well written threads here? Hahaha no


----------



## 2.D. (Apr 17, 2019)

lilrosebush666 said:


> So what did he mean by this?


let me give you an example


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (Apr 17, 2019)

Notan Alte said:


> let me give you an example
> View attachment 728674


..... Don't think this is possible


----------



## Unog (Apr 17, 2019)

lilrosebush666 said:


> Which is better for suicide?
> Knife or blunt force trauma. I don't what to be saved or exceptional for the rest of my lifespan?



If you want an actual answer idling a car in a closed space is a good one, as is Nitrogen or Helium if you have the stomach for tying a plastic bag around your head.

There's also always the trusty Kurt Cobain method, if you've got the body proportions for it.


----------



## 2.D. (Apr 17, 2019)

Unog said:


> If you want an actual answer idling a car in a closed space is a good one, as is Nitrogen or Helium if you have the stomach for tying a plastic bag around your head.
> 
> There's also always the trusty Kurt Cobain method, if you've got the body proportions for it.


Use your toe to pull the trigger, just make sure you dont miss. That last part should go without saying, but I honestly don't trust him to aim very well.


----------



## Unog (Apr 17, 2019)

Notan Alte said:


> Use your toe to pull the trigger, just make sure you dont miss. That last part should go without saying, but I honestly don't trust him to aim very well.



The trick is to aim it at about a 20°-30° angle in relation to the direct back of your throat, upwards, to make sure you obliterate the brain stem. Too high and you're a lobotomite, too low and you're gonna have a hell of a rude awakening when you get up in the hospital.


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (Apr 17, 2019)

Unog said:


> The trick is to aim it at about a 20°-30° angle in relation to the direct back of your throat, upwards, to make sure you obliterate the brain stem. Too high and you're a lobotomite, too low and you're gonna have a hell of a rude awakening when you get up in the hospital.


Bet

Side note: This tranny started working at my job today. Made my androgynous women boner go up until I found out it was a he....I've been here too long


----------



## Wendy Carter (Apr 17, 2019)

Please post a link to your stream when you decide to commit suicide, preferably on 4/8chan as well.


----------



## Unog (Apr 17, 2019)

Wendy_Carter said:


> Please post a link to your stream when you decide to commit suicide, preferably on 4/8chan as well.



Also set it up so that people can watch it on liveleak.

Also that dude was an effeminate asian, don't feel too bad there's a reason some folks love Thailand as a tourist destination for that reason.


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (Apr 17, 2019)

Wendy_Carter said:


> Please post a link to your stream when you decide to commit suicide, preferably on 4/8chan as well.


In a few years or after the conditions I set before



Unog said:


> Also set it up so that people can watch it on liveleak.
> 
> Also that dude was an effeminate asian, don't feel too bad there's a reason some folks love Thailand as a tourist destination for that reason.


I was thinking twitch tbh. What better way to go out; owning the thots till my dying breath

Hispanic actually. And idk about the throat but I'm guessing they had their Adams apple shaved down. Kinda speaks in a low-ish raspy/breathless tone. Like a young latina New York woman


----------



## Unog (Apr 17, 2019)

lilrosebush666 said:


> I was thinking twitch tbh. What better way to go out; owning the thots till my dying breath



Nah if you do that they'll insta-delete the archive so people can't watch it later. Plus they'll probably take it down before you finish since Twitch is, true to it's name I guess, pretty speedy when it comes to shit like that so chances are high you'd be taken off-air before the deed was done.


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (Apr 17, 2019)

Unog said:


> Nah if you do that they'll insta-delete the archive so people can't watch it later. Plus they'll probably take it down before you finish since Twitch is, true to it's name I guess, pretty speedy when it comes to shit like that so chances are high you'd be taken off-air before the deed was done.


Lmao "clip it"


----------



## Just A Butt (Apr 18, 2019)

I guess Mehki Q Martin-Blocker of Somerset, NJ finally moved on. 

Or he finally got arrested. Or his buddies found out that he snitched. 

Either way, RIP.


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (Apr 18, 2019)

Just A Butt said:


> I guess Mehki Q Martin-Blocker of Somerset, NJ finally moved on.
> 
> Or he finally got arrested. Or his buddies found out that he snitched.
> 
> Either way, RIP.


At least get the dox correct lmao. Not my address


----------



## QU 734 (Apr 18, 2019)

lilrosebush666 said:


> Side note: This tranny started working at my job today. Made my androgynous women boner go up until I found out it was a he....I've been here too long



Quit with the androgynous bullshit. Just admit it: you like manly ass women.


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (Apr 18, 2019)

Feels Over Reals said:


> Quit with the androgynous bullshit. Just admit it: you like manly ass women.


Lmao I like hoes with flat tits and short hair. They suck cock like their self esteem depends on it ?


----------



## Mr. A. L. Mao (Apr 18, 2019)

lilrosebush666 said:


> Lmao I like hoes with flat tits and short hair. They suck cock like their self esteem depends on it ?


?There's many colors in the homo rainbow, don't be afraid to let your colors shiiiiinnnnneeee?


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (Apr 30, 2019)

COURT IN 7 MINUTES YALL HAHA


----------



## Just A Butt (Apr 30, 2019)

lilrosebush666 said:


> COURT IN 7 MINUTES YALL HAHA



Night court is an actual thing?   The time of day just seems strange to me.   Good luck, I guess.  Try to get the judge to listen to your soundcloud.


----------



## Begemot (Apr 30, 2019)

lilrosebush666 said:


> COURT IN 7 MINUTES YALL HAHA


Good luck, bruh, don't let these Edomite cumskins get you down!!!


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (Apr 30, 2019)

CASE GOT THROWN OUT 
CURRENTLY TRIPPING BALLS LIFE IS GREAT



Just A Butt said:


> Night court is an actual thing?   The time of day just seems strange to me.   Good luck, I guess.  Try to get the judge to listen to your soundcloud.


4:45 idk also. Thank for the luck tho, it helped lmaooo



chekovia said:


> Good luck, bruh, don't let these Edomite cumskins get you down!!!


You're a wild dude lol


----------



## Just A Butt (Apr 30, 2019)

You got any paperwork you wanna share? 

I mean, you were cool with showing the summons (or whatever) so I think asking to see this shit is acceptable.


----------



## Mr. A. L. Mao (Apr 30, 2019)

A terrible miscarriage of justice, he can't keep getting away with it


----------



## soft kitty (May 1, 2019)

Does this guy have a thread yet?


----------



## Just A Butt (May 1, 2019)

dinoman said:


> Does this guy have a thread yet?



Welcome to the Farms.  

Not yet.  I think the consensus was, he's too boring.  But feel free to prove us wrong.


----------



## Kaede Did Nothing Wrong (May 1, 2019)

lilrosebush666 said:


> CASE GOT THROWN OUT
> CURRENTLY TRIPPING BALLS LIFE IS GREAT


I pulled some strings, did what I could. never forget, you owe me your life


----------



## soft kitty (May 1, 2019)

Just A Butt said:


> Welcome to the Farms.
> 
> Not yet.  I think the consensus was, he's too boring.  But feel free to prove us wrong.


Nah I think I'd agree with that assessment but you never know. Also thanks.


----------



## Miss Misery (May 1, 2019)

dinoman said:


> Does this guy have a thread yet?


He has a thread already. You're soaking in it.


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (May 1, 2019)

Just A Butt said:


> You got any paperwork you wanna share?
> 
> I mean, you were cool with showing the summons (or whatever) so I think asking to see this shit is acceptable.


Lmao There's nothing to show. They said "we'll let you know" and I walked outta there with a knowing smile



Mr. A. L. Mao said:


> A terrible miscarriage of justice, he can't keep getting away with it


HAHA CRY FOR ME THE NIGGER RACE WINS AGAINNNNNNN



dinoman said:


> Does this guy have a thread yet?


Lmao I'm not insane enough



Just A Butt said:


> Welcome to the Farms.
> 
> Not yet.  I think the consensus was, he's too boring.  But feel free to prove us wrong.


Lmao I enjoy my anonymity



Kaede Did Nothing Wrong said:


> I pulled some strings, did what I could. never forget, you owe me your life


Lmao bad idea. I'm likely to neck myself at anytime



Just A Butt said:


> There had to be more to it than that.  If the case was "THROWN OUT" then the judge would have dismissed it right there.  I admire your optimism, but if I were you, I wouldn't start celebrating just yet.
> 
> Did they let Tony out yet?


No judge just two old lady's. Y'all really never been in an actual courtroom?  suckz
Idk who tony is


----------



## Just A Butt (May 1, 2019)

lilrosebush666 said:


> Lmao There's nothing to show. They said "we'll let you know" and I walked outta there with a knowing smile



There had to be more to it than that.  If the case was "THROWN OUT" then the judge would have dismissed it right there.  I admire your optimism, but if I were you, I wouldn't start celebrating just yet. 

Did they let Tony out yet?



lilrosebush666 said:


> No judge just two old lady's. Y'all really never been in an actual courtroom?  suckz
> Idk who tony is


Antonio.  Tony is short for Antonio

And yes, I've been to several courtrooms.  They usually have judges.  Unless this was some kind of pre-trial thing, which I've never been to, then this wasn't a real court.

Edit: Sorry for the perceived double-post, but this faggot did some weird future quote on me.


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (May 1, 2019)

Just A Butt said:


> There had to be more to it than that.  If the case was "THROWN OUT" then the judge would have dismissed it right there.  I admire your optimism, but if I were you, I wouldn't start celebrating just yet.
> 
> Did they let Tony out yet?


Refer to post above. I'm tripping too hard for this tn



Just A Butt said:


> Antonio.  Tony is short for Antonio
> 
> And yes, I've been to several courtrooms.  They usually have judges.  Unless this was some kind of pre-trial thing, which I've never been to, then this wasn't a real court.
> 
> Edit: Sorry for the perceived double-post, but this faggot did some weird future quote on me.


Yea I still don't understand how to post on here. 

I am willing to explain all if you can somehow get me unbanned from the kiwi farms discord LIMITED TIME OFFER (or until the next nile red video plays)


----------



## Just A Butt (May 1, 2019)

lilrosebush666 said:


> Yea I still don't understand how to post on here.
> 
> I am willing to explain all if you can somehow get me unbanned from the kiwi farms discord LIMITED TIME OFFER (or until the next nile red video plays)



Even if I had such power, I don't actually give enough of a fuck to exercise it.

Besides, you never told me what you did to get banned.  But I assume it was more of this "I don't know how to internet" faggotry.


----------



## Miss Misery (May 1, 2019)

Just A Butt said:


> Edit: Sorry for the perceived double-post, but this faggot did some weird future quote on me.


Y'all bitch at him for double posting and then y'all bitch when a man learns how to edit smh.



Just A Butt said:


> Yup.  He's totally learned how to edit.   This much is clear now.
> 
> My bad.



Actually, I'm pretty sure he's learned how to edit.


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (May 1, 2019)

Just A Butt said:


> Even if I had such power, I don't actually give enough of a fuck to exercise it.
> 
> Besides, you never told me what you did to get banned.  But I assume it was more of this "I don't know how to internet" faggotry.


Lmao they couldn't handle my sperg and lol your loss



The Ghost of ODB said:


> Y'all bitch at him for double posting and then y'all bitch when a man learns how to edit smh.


Yea idc anymore. Back to the double posting faggotry


----------



## Just A Butt (May 1, 2019)

Yup.  He's totally learned how to edit.   This much is clear now.  

My bad.


----------



## Miss Misery (May 1, 2019)

@lilrosebush666 






Just A Butt said:


> Yup.  He's totally learned how to edit.   This much is clear now.
> 
> My bad.


I guess I was being


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (May 1, 2019)

I'm in a sharing mood. Ask me about shit



The Ghost of ODB said:


> @lilrosebush666
> View attachment 742975
> 
> 
> I guess I was being


Only so much I can reasonably care about. This is my thread



Degenerated said:


> how many people have you killed


1


----------



## Degenerated (May 1, 2019)

how many people have you killed


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (May 1, 2019)

Just dropped a new song. Enjoy this slice of my mind

www.soundcloud.com/lilrose_bush/dodge


cuddle striker said:


> did this man build his own thread
> 
> the hell


Was a boredom cure but we in bitch


----------



## cuddle striker (May 1, 2019)

did this man build his own thread

the hell


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (May 1, 2019)




----------



## Recoil (May 1, 2019)

A lot of singles you got there.


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (May 1, 2019)

Wow is this shit still really going on?


----------



## Begemot (May 1, 2019)

Clockwork_PurBle said:


> Wow is this shit still really going on?


He is eternal....all he needs is a ratchet hoe to settle down with.


----------



## cuddle striker (May 1, 2019)

chekovia said:


> He is eternal....all he needs is a ratchet hoe to settle down with.


he apparently has twenty one dollar, that should be enough right?


----------



## Lunete (May 1, 2019)

lilrosebush666 said:


> View attachment 743533



Looks like somebody's going to the strip club!


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (May 1, 2019)

Recon said:


> A lot of singles you got there.


1000 of them



Clockwork_PurBle said:


> Wow is this shit still really going on?


the party never stops baby ;*



chekovia said:


> He is eternal....all he needs is a ratchet hoe to settle down with.


lmao fuck no. I want my family comfortable, a nice place to live,some good weed, and stock options; then, a bullet in my brain when shit gets taken care of.



cuddle striker said:


> he apparently has twenty one dollar, that should be enough right?


lol these hoes want all that and child support



Lunete said:


> Looks like somebody's going to the strip club!


I was but i started putting my music up on all music platforms. i get sucked in my work at times.



moron said:


> buy me a pizza


----------



## moron (May 1, 2019)

lilrosebush666 said:


> View attachment 743533



buy me a pizza


----------



## Kaede Did Nothing Wrong (May 1, 2019)

lilrosebush666 said:


> I was but i started putting my music up on all music platforms. i get sucked in my work at times.


you have to compose a song for me considering my political leverage single handedly saved you from years of prison and shower rape.


----------



## Milk Mage (May 1, 2019)

Drunk/High thread is over here dude


			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/drunk-high-thread.5477/page-96#post-4566316


----------



## Just A Butt (May 1, 2019)

lilrosebush666 said:


> Androgynous women? Yea.





lilrosebush666 said:


> Side note: This tranny started working at my job today. Made my androgynous women boner go up





lilrosebush666 said:


> Lmao I like hoes with flat tits and short hair.


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (May 2, 2019)

Kaede Did Nothing Wrong said:


> you have to compose a song for me considering my political leverage single handedly saved you from years of prison and shower rape.


Your Song



MilkMage said:


> Drunk/High thread is over here dude
> 
> 
> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/drunk-high-thread.5477/page-96#post-4566316


High I am not know what not speak of 



Just A Butt said:


>


Atm I'm into mid sized Asian bbws. But yea women like ruby rose make my dick quake


----------



## AF 802 (May 2, 2019)

lilrosebush666 said:


> Lmao they couldn't handle my sperg and lol your loss
> 
> 
> Yea idc anymore. Back to the double posting faggotry



Did a nigga just rob a convenience store?


----------



## Yuusha-sama (May 2, 2019)




----------



## Kaede Did Nothing Wrong (May 2, 2019)

lilrosebush666 said:


> Your Song


not bad. I look forward to collecting all royalties from this.


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (May 2, 2019)

Give Her The D said:


> Did a nigga just rob a convenience store?



The real question is, who was left alive after lmao



Yuusha-sama said:


>


Niggers lips are great for eating Pussy 



Kaede Did Nothing Wrong said:


> not bad. I look forward to collecting all royalties from this.


See photo below



Yuusha-sama said:


> I have one more.
> We Germans are good people.


Aryan pussy slaps



Just A Butt said:


> Do you have any songs where you actually sing?  Or is it all that screaming shit?


https://youtu.be/PoOsmgjpZ70
I'll write some sad shit but either record it and not release or just write shit and never record it. Why sing when I can rage?


----------



## Yuusha-sama (May 2, 2019)

I have one more.
We Germans are good people.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 2, 2019)

Do you have any songs where you actually sing?  Or is it all that screaming shit?

ETA: Why would I pay money for that track when it is available for free right here? (Updated link to Mega)


lilrosebush666 said:


> I'll write some sad shit but either record it and not record it, or just write shit and never record it. Why sing when I can rage?


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (May 2, 2019)

lilrosebush666 said:


> The real question is, who was left alive after lmao
> 
> 
> Niggers lips are great for eating Pussy
> ...





Just A Butt said:


> Do you have any songs where you actually sing?  Or is it all that screaming shit?
> 
> ETA: Why would I pay money for that track when it is available for free right here?


Because I have fans who will buy it just because. I'll earn more via streams so it doesn't matter.


Just A Butt said:


> Do you have any songs where you actually sing?  Or is it all that screaming shit?
> 
> ETA: Why would I pay money for that track when it is available for free right here? (Updated link to Mega)


Not clicking that shit lmao


----------



## Wendy Carter (May 3, 2019)

Can we get an opinion from our local music expert/vidya main character/fleshnet god @Hikikomori-Yume on this thread?


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (May 3, 2019)

Wendy_Carter said:


> Can we get an opinion from our local music expert/vidya main character/fleshnet god @Hikikomori-Yume on this thread?


_*I'm interested.......*_

I have evolved


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (May 12, 2019)

i OwN tHiS sItE aNd YoUrE aNnOyInG mE 



Null said:


> kill yourself nigger


You'll be the first to know when I try again lmao. Still a faggot


----------



## Null (May 12, 2019)

lilrosebush666 said:


> i OwN tHiS sItE aNd YoUrE aNnOyInG mE
> @Null you're such a faggot, my guy


kill yourself nigger


----------



## Null (May 12, 2019)

This dude joined chat, posted videos of gore, started talking about how 'funny' and 'inspiring' it was to watch people die, and posted enlightened and inspired shit like this.





He says he's about my age, black, from New Jersey, has a sound cloud where he's rapping with a 13 year old boy named FETU$, and when I told him to shut the fuck up and stop being a nuisance in chat he told me he didn't care so I banned him.

I'd say this guy is a lolcow but by our standards every single fucking person on WSHH is a lolcow.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 12, 2019)

I'll miss you, little Mehki.  But I knew this day was inevitable.


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (May 12, 2019)

Null said:


> This dude joined chat, posted videos of gore, started talking about how 'funny' and 'inspiring' it was to watch people die, and posted enlightened and inspired shit like this.
> 
> View attachment 756249
> 
> ...


Lmao rapping with? No. Just a feature lmao, and lmao cool you read my thread. And?
And yea that video was funny as fuck. Sorry if I hurt your fee fees josh. Man up, you've seen worst fagboi. You've really fell off the troll train if you think i could have a lolcow thread but please Go forth


----------



## Just A Butt (May 12, 2019)

lilrosebush666 said:


> Lmao rapping with? No. Just a feature lmao, and lmao cool you read my thread. And?
> And yea that video was funny as fuck. Sorry if I hurt your fee fees josh. Man up, you be seen worst fagboi


You're really wanting that full ban, aren't you?  Keep at it, Mehki, you'll achieve your dreams.


----------



## Null (May 12, 2019)

lilrosebush666 said:


> Lmao rapping with? No. Just a feature lmao, and lmao cool you read my thread. And?


I didn't read your stupid ass thread, you fucking tagged me into it. You know what doing @Null does right? I get a fucking notification letting me know you want my attention.

And it's not the video, I don't care about watching some nigger fall to his death, it's just how annoying you are. No one cares about why you watch gore. You're an edgy tryhard and you should be behind bars because if you're this obsessed with watching people die and you're hanging around 13 year old boys you're an imminent risk to yourself and people around you.

It's cliche to get racist with you, but what do I chalk this up to? You're not autistic, you're not underage, you're just a nigger. You act a nigger, you want attention like a nigger, you have nigger hobbies and you're diversifying my website with nigger behavior.


----------



## SJ 485 (May 12, 2019)

@lilrosebush666 tries to make himself the center of attention everywhere he goes.

He showed up in the movie night discord a few weeks ago (before it got nuked lol) and started rambling about the value of gold and diamonds and shit, insisted for like 15 minutes that things should only be bought and sold for what they cost to produce, despite this didn't understand what the labour theory of value was, then refused to shut up about it after everyone got sick of listening to his negroid musings on things he didn't understand. He was told like 5 times directly to shut up before he had to be kicked outright. He can't stop himself from acting out. Small brained nibba smh.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 12, 2019)

Visitor said:


> @lilrosebush666 tries to make himself the center of attention everywhere he goes.
> 
> He showed up in the movie night discord a few weeks ago (before it got nuked lol) and started rambling about the value of gold and diamonds and shit, insisted for like 15 minutes that things should only be bought and sold for what they cost to produce, despite this didn't understand what the labour theory of value was, then refused to shut up about it after everyone got sick of listening to his negroid musings on things he didn't understand. He was told like 5 times directly to shut up before he had to be kicked outright. He can't stop himself from acting out. Small brained nibba smh.


He's been fixated on the discord ever since then.  

It's kind of my fault he went into chat tonight.  I told him it was a thing, after informing him that discord was nuked.   Sorry, guys.


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (May 12, 2019)

Just A Butt said:


> You're really wanting that full ban, aren't you?  Keep at it, Mehki, you'll achieve your dreams.


Like I said when I made the thread, getting banned don't change anything lmao. Ill be back either way.



Null said:


> I didn't read your stupid ass thread, you fucking tagged me into it. You know what doing
> @Null does right? I get a fucking notification letting me know you want my attention.
> 
> And it's not the video, I don't care about watching some nigger fall to his death, it's just how annoying you are. No one cares about why you watch gore. You're an edgy tryhard and you should be behind bars because if you're this obsessed with watching people die and you're hanging around 13 year old boys you're an imminent risk to yourself and people around you.
> ...


Lmao I only added it to my own thread because i didn't want to do the whole imagr route. A whole lot fast to do. I thought you would stop or banned me entirely lol its entertainment. If that's your assumption of me, cool. You're not wrong about the danger I pose but I only direct it towards myself. I do all my own stunts baby  that rant at the end is beautiful tho.

I think @Null needs some healing  





Visitor said:


> @lilrosebush666 tries to make himself the center of attention everywhere he goes.
> 
> He showed up in the movie night discord a few weeks ago (before it got nuked lol) and started rambling about the value of gold and diamonds and shit, insisted for like 15 minutes that things should only be bought and sold for what they cost to produce, despite this didn't understand what the labour theory of value was, then refused to shut up about it after everyone got sick of listening to his negroid musings on things he didn't understand. He was told like 5 times directly to shut up before he had to be kicked outright. He can't stop himself from acting out. Small brained nibba smh.


Lmao not at all what we were talking about in the beginning. We bounced from a bunch of topics until you (I guess that was you) and I said diamonds are worthless and gold has value outside of just jewelry. You got upset and banned me, I just wanted to hear you get that upset again. As for making it about myself? Lmao you think I care? My bio statement is there for a reason boyo


----------



## Just A Butt (May 12, 2019)

lilrosebush666 said:


> Lmao not at all what we were talking about in the beginning. We bounced from a bunch of topics until you (I guess that was you) and I said diamonds are worthless and gold has value outside of just jewelry. You got upset and banned me, I just wanted to hear you get that upset again. As for making it about myself? Lmao you think I care? My bio statement is there for a reason boyo



You obviously care.  Why else do you keep posting your shit-tier singles? 

Btw, any sales yet?  I looked them up on itunes, but it won't tell me how many people downloaded them until you get reviews.


----------



## lightswitchdoll (May 12, 2019)

lilrosebush666 said:


> Lmao not at all what we were talking about in the beginning. We bounced from a bunch of topics until you (I guess that was you) and I said diamonds are worthless and gold has value outside of just jewelry. You got upset and banned me, I just wanted to hear you get that upset again. As for making it about myself? Lmao you think I care? My bio statement is there for a reason boyo


Are you one of those weirdos who has a humiliation fetish? Serious question.


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (May 12, 2019)

Just A Butt said:


> You obviously care.  Why else do you keep posting your shit-tier singles?
> 
> Btw, any sales yet?  I looked them up on itunes, but it won't tell me how many people downloaded them until you get reviews.


Nah but since I've gotten the irsc codes for those songs, I've been making money from soundcloud monatizion. This is just another place I can shill my music, idc if you or anyone else's likes it on here. People put to much stock in others opinions



lightswitchdoll said:


> Are you one of those weirdos who has a humiliation fetish? Serious question.


Nah tbh In person I'm very reactionary but this is the internet. What am I going to get upset about, if anything all this is mad funny.


----------



## SJ 485 (May 12, 2019)

lilrosebush666 said:


> Lmao not at all what we were talking about in the beginning. We bounced from a bunch of topics until you (I guess that was you) and I said diamonds are worthless and gold has value outside of just jewelry. You got upset and banned me, I just wanted to hear you get that upset again. As for making it about myself? Lmao you think I care? My bio statement is there for a reason boyo


No you literally brought it up on your own lol. Talking to you is an exercise in futility, you're too stupid to understand your own point of view or any the things you talk about. Also I'm not a mod on KF or on the KF discord, I didn't ban you from anywhere. Is this a demonstration of that "race based IQ" you were talking about earlier?


----------



## Just A Butt (May 12, 2019)

lilrosebush666 said:


> Nah but since I've gotten the irsc codes for those songs, I've been making money from soundcloud monatizion. This is just another place I can shill my music, idc if you or anyone else's likes it on here. People put to much stock in others opinions


I guess it's a good thing I uploaded your "hits" to Mega, so I can ear-rape myself without giving you the clicks you so desperately cling to.  But naaa, you don't need validation.

Edit:  Here is a folder of a few tracks, but don't say I didn't warn you.  (I hope I did that right, I'm still new to Mega)

He actually filed a DCMA on it already, can't wait for him to come back and gloat.  Oh well, I'll reupload them somewhere else later.


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (May 12, 2019)

Visitor said:


> No you literally brought it up on your own lol. Talking to you is an exercise in futility, you're too stupid to understand your own point of view or any the things you talk about. Also I'm not a mod on KF or on the KF discord, I didn't ban you from anywhere. Is this a demonstration of that "race based IQ" you were talking about earlier?


Lmao honestly I don't remember every detail. Only that it was about the market value of diamonds. I forgot because it didn't matter, I wonder why you remembered lmao



Just A Butt said:


> I guess it's a good thing I uploaded your "hits" to Mega, so I can ear-rape myself without giving you the clicks you so desperately cling to.  But naaa, you don't need validation.


Don't worry, those will be taken down soon enough The money is want I cling to, the clicks mean nothing with the incentive


Visitor said:


> Because you're a funny exceptional individual, this website is about laughing at funny exceptional individuals.


That would imply that I'm incorrect about what I said about Gold vs. Diamonds. I have no issue articulating myself, I usually just hop on KF when it's super late and I can't sleep. Typing and sleep deprovation are a bad mix Ig


----------



## SJ 485 (May 12, 2019)

lilrosebush666 said:


> Lmao honestly I don't remember every detail. Only that it was about the market value of diamonds. I forgot because it didn't matter, I wonder why you remembered lmao


Because you're a funny retard, this website is about laughing at funny retards.


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (May 12, 2019)

@Null


----------



## SJ 485 (May 12, 2019)

lilrosebush666 said:


> @Null
> View attachment 756587


lol that's not how this is gonna go down, count to ten and watch this nigga disappear everybody


----------



## Just A Butt (May 12, 2019)

I don't know why he bothered to make a new account.  His old one is still active, and was even upgraded with that special blue tag.  

Didn't you want to be famous, Mehki?


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (May 12, 2019)

Visitor said:


> lol that's not how this is gonna go down, count to ten and watch this nigga disappear everybody


This is the entertainment you need. 



Just A Butt said:


> I don't know why he bothered to make a new account.  His old one is still active, and was even upgraded with that special blue tag.
> 
> Didn't you want to be famous, Mehki?


This fame doesn't amount to much but laughs. I'm still using that account lmao the blue tag, name change, and picture just make it all the better. He just locked access to my own thread so I made another account


----------



## Just A Butt (May 12, 2019)

lilrosebush666 said:


> He just locked access to my own thread so I made another account



And you think that by using the same name and immediately calling attention to yourself somehow won't result in this one getting locked too?  

Smart move. As always.


----------



## Mehki Martin-Blocker (May 12, 2019)

Just A Butt said:


> I guess it's a good thing I uploaded your "hits" to Mega, so I can ear-rape myself without giving you the clicks you so desperately cling to.  But naaa, you don't need validation.
> 
> Edit:  Here is a folder of a few tracks, but don't say I didn't warn you.  (I hope I did that right, I'm still new to Mega)
> 
> He actually filed a DCMA on it already, can't wait for him to come back and gloat.  Oh well, I'll reupload them somewhere else later.


Correct



Just A Butt said:


> And you think that by using the same name and immediately calling attention to yourself somehow won't result in this one getting locked too?
> 
> Smart move. As always.


Ill just make another one lmao. Pretty simple, also I liked my original name. Tbh you have no idea who I am but the info I gave away. I'm waiting on my dox still.


----------



## UE 558 (May 12, 2019)

Are you MadThad in disguise?


----------



## Begemot (May 13, 2019)

Why are you doing this, homey? Why are you playing these foolish games?


----------



## Just A Butt (May 13, 2019)

As far as I know, little Mehki has been thread-banned.

At least until he makes another lilrosebush account.


----------



## Begemot (May 13, 2019)

Just A Butt said:


> As far as I know, little Mehki has been thread-banned.
> 
> At least until he makes another lilrosebush account.


So he's just another attention-seeker like most of us suspected?


----------



## Just A Butt (May 13, 2019)

chekovia said:


> So he's just another attention-seeker like most of us suspected?



Apparently it's all about trying to get his "music" out there.

It's funny to me that earlier he acted like he didn't care, then as soon as he realized I wasn't joking instantly filed a claim on my uploads.   I've still got them saved, but there doesn't seem to be much interest, so I haven't reuploaded them yet.

There's also this tweet I dug up from some other rando:




(I need to learn how to archive soon, , archiving is a lot easier than some of these folks make it out to be! Here is link to tweet https://twitter.com/ZOTiYAC/status/1092799723994521606  and Archive)
I can't confirm that this dude is talking about our little Mehki stealing his stuff, at least not yet.  But I wouldn't put it past him.


----------



## Colmerry (May 25, 2019)

I know I'm late to this party, but if he comes back, give him a "Person of Color" tag rather than a "Person of Interest" tag. Make sure to make it brown too.


----------



## Superman93 (May 26, 2019)

Null said:


> You're not autistic, you're not underage, you're just a nigger. You act a nigger, you want attention like a nigger, you have nigger hobbies and you're diversifying my website with nigger behavior.


J




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 26, 2019)

Superman93 said:


> J
> View attachment 773357


lol with that little faggot running style.

Edit: Am I the only one who misses little Mehki?

I hope he isn't out committing felonies.  But that's some optimistic shit,

Dooooooood.   President Trump totally wants to promote your single.  The fucking Deep State won't let him!  I swear that's the only thing stopping him from retweeting you!


----------



## Notlilrosebush666 (May 28, 2019)

purpleboy said:


> Are you MadThad in disguise?


Check the beginning of the thread



chekovia said:


> Why are you doing this, homey? Why are you playing these foolish games?


I enjoyed his reaction immensely 



Just A Butt said:


> As far as I know, little Mehki has been thread-banned.
> 
> At least until he makes another lilrosebush account.


Lmao nah ip banned and why in earth would I do that? Only a dumb nigger would follow through on that



chekovia said:


> So he's just another attention-seeker like most of us suspected?


Lmao Attention seeking? Nah. Just made the thread to laugh at the replys. Y'all are actually funny as fuck.



Just A Butt said:


> Apparently it's all about trying to get his "music" out there.
> 
> It's funny to me that earlier he acted like he didn't care, then as soon as he realized I wasn't joking instantly filed a claim on my uploads.   I've still got them saved, but there doesn't seem to be much interest, so I haven't reuploaded them yet.
> 
> ...


The artist that "stole" that verse was another underground guy named "LilDarkie." I put stole in quote because someone he knew gave him the verse after he bought it from that guy who made the tweet. He then claimed it was "stolen" even tho he received payment.

I knew you had uploaded it but  didn't have the mega link. Once you gave it to me, I flagged it. Not a matter of if I thought you were serious or not, just cant have people stealing my content atm. Wait till I'm blowing up.



Colmerry said:


> I know I'm late to this party, but if he comes back, give him a "Person of Color" tag rather than a "Person of Interest" tag. Make sure to make it brown too.


I agree with this motion. Unblock access to the thread too..



Superman93 said:


> J
> View attachment 773357


Well to be fair, that was a fucking manlet soytoy. Dude got crumpled lmao



Just A Butt said:


> lol with that little faggot running style.
> 
> Edit: Am I the only one who misses little Mehki?
> 
> ...


Lmao I know you stalk me on social media, my guy; in this political climate? Nah that wouldn't work.


----------



## José Mourinho (May 28, 2019)

Sock account permathreadbanned, don't even bother to respond to him.


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (May 28, 2019)

Wait this is still a thing?


----------



## Begemot (Apr 28, 2020)

Clockwork_PurBle said:


> Wait this is still a thing?


It is eternal, child....


----------



## not william stenchever (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## Doctor Placebo (Apr 28, 2020)

This is the weirdest, most convoluted attempt to promote a rap album I've ever seen.


----------



## Totallynotlilrosebush (Mar 5, 2021)

Begemot said:


> It is eternal, child....


Facts as fuck nigga 


Doctor Placebo said:


> This is the weirdest, most convoluted attempt to promote a rap album I've ever seen.


That was never the intention. There was no album to promote. Had a bad day and hopped on here, funniest shit ever. That being said 



			http://www.SoundCloud.com/lilrose_bush


----------



## Just A Butt (Mar 5, 2021)

Totallynotlilrosebush said:


> Facts as fuck nigga
> 
> That was never the intention. There was no album to promote. Had a bad day and hopped on here, funniest shit ever. That being said
> 
> ...


Welcome home, Mehki.

Try not to sperg out so hard this time, eh?


----------



## Totallynotlilrosebush (Mar 5, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> Welcome home, Mehki.
> 
> Try not to sperg out so hard this time, eh?


Not my home  and I do what I want bitch


----------



## Just A Butt (Mar 5, 2021)

if you're bored, you should check out our sister site Onion Farms.


----------



## Totallynotlilrosebush (Mar 5, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> if you're bored, you should check out our sister site Onion Farms.


Maybe


----------



## The Repeated Meme (Mar 5, 2021)

N


----------



## Totallynotlilrosebush (Mar 5, 2021)

I


----------



## Just A Butt (Mar 5, 2021)

G


----------



## Totallynotlilrosebush (Mar 5, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> G


G


----------



## Cake Farts (Mar 5, 2021)

O


----------



## Just A Butt (Mar 5, 2021)

what did you do?


----------



## Bad Gateway (Mar 5, 2021)

I kinda thought this would be a fun little thread. But it isn't. Not really.


----------



## The Repeated Meme (Mar 5, 2021)

Bad Gateway said:


> I kinda thought this would be a fun little thread. But it isn't. Not really.


Can't shame the shameless.


----------



## Begemot (Mar 5, 2021)

Totallynotlilrosebush said:


> Maybe


Please make @Kenneth Erwin Engelhardt your hoe. He needs a real black man in charge of his life....


----------



## Totallynotlilrosebush (Mar 6, 2021)

Begemot said:


> Please make @Kenneth Erwin Engelhardt your hoe. He needs a real black man in charge of his life....


----------



## Totallynotlilrosebush (Mar 6, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> View attachment 1971010
> what did you do?


Nothing


----------



## Totallynotlilrosebush (Mar 6, 2021)

Bad Gateway said:


> I kinda thought this would be a fun little thread. But it isn't. Not really.


You seem like a sad person so makes sense


----------



## Totallynotlilrosebush (Mar 6, 2021)

Notax said:


> Can't shame the shameless.


Tbh nothing to shame lol


----------



## Just A Butt (Mar 6, 2021)

Totallynotlilrosebush said:


> Tbh nothing to shame lol


What about the tranny-chasing? That was a little embarrassing, no?


----------



## Begemot (Mar 6, 2021)

make kenneth your hoe!!!!!


----------



## Totallynotlilrosebush (Mar 6, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> What about the tranny-chasing? That was a little embarrassing, no?


What tranny chasing?


----------



## Totallynotlilrosebush (Mar 6, 2021)

Begemot said:


> make kenneth your hoe!!!!!


Not interested in men


----------



## Bad Gateway (Mar 6, 2021)

Totallynotlilrosebush said:


> You seem like a sad person so makes sense


mm


----------



## Begemot (Mar 6, 2021)

Totallynotlilrosebush said:


> Not interested in men


you interested in my righteous dick down your throat?


----------



## Totallynotlilrosebush (Mar 6, 2021)

Begemot said:


> you interested in my righteous dick down


What a faggot


----------



## Begemot (Mar 6, 2021)

Totallynotlilrosebush said:


> What a faggot


You'll be my prey soon enough....


----------



## Totallynotlilrosebush (Mar 7, 2021)

Begemot said:


> You'll be my prey soon enough....


This nigga GAY


----------



## Totallynotlilrosebush (Mar 7, 2021)

Begemot said:


> You'll be my prey soon enough....


This nigga GAY


----------



## Begemot (Mar 7, 2021)

Totallynotlilrosebush said:


> This nigga GAY


Remember when you used to be cool? What happened, bro?


----------

